# Steam Usernames



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

.................


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Barney Calhoun​


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll have to look mine up later. 

What do you play? I'm currently playing Dirt Rally pre-release, Assetto Corsa, the Long Dark pre release and just bought Elite today.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Recently have been working my way through non-steam GTA V on the pc which is huge and epic, but still loving the various TrackMania games and Sniper Elite 2 & 3 via Steam.

Too old and slow now for any of the COD shooters, but still loving slower paced stuff like Far Cry 4


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

paulajayne - Dayz and Arma3


----------

